# Posting Advice



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

A few threads lately have me wondering. For example. Breeding Piranha- If you've never spawned piranha how can you give advice on something you've never done before? Groups of serras- if you only had single serras how can you give advice on proper tank size ect. I have nothing wrong with members giving their opinions but ruining threads, downgrading new members, giving advice on something you've never done.I don't get it. You don't see me posting in saltwater section or giving advice in plants section. Why because I have no business giving advice in these sections. If I've only had one or two kinds of solo serras & only had them for a few months could I give my opinion, sure but why try to start sh*t, & argue that a tank size is too small or they can't be grouped when in reality you have very limited time, or even no experience with what your giving advice for? Very very little is set in stone with our hobby. Anyone & everyone feel free to voice your opinions but if your just coming in to downgrade anyone feel free to do that also so everyone can see who & what you are really all about.


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

I agree here. As I have been on many sites where I get told that my mac isn't shoaling with my rbp like they see my tank more than me lol he's in there swims with them hunts with them and even comes to the top to eat pellets with them. And I know this isn't impossible because I listen to the post that don't say it isn't and try new things.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a rbp with my macs also duster as you know. Anyhow. Nobody else has a opinion? That's funny cause lots have opinions in places they have no business being in the 1st place. Whatever happened to trying to help fellow members? Instead of giving negative answers to everything or picking apart what you think is wrong with someones setup? Guess opinions are like assholes Everyones got one & most are shitty.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I always _*try*_ to state if I have no experience based on any advice given... but I also think that you have to use your common sense and discretion when taking advice from a public internet forum. Not everything you read on the internet is true


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

You know smoke I agree whole hartedly with what you said it is a public forum and people will say what they want at the end of the day it is up to you what you do with what is said. But isn't helping what its all about in this hobby if it isn't then what are we all doing here?
And to bruner yes I know you have rbp with your macs as I am one who follows your coat tails.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Like I said smoke Everyones untitled to their opinion. Imo you do what should be done if you have limited experience in something. Simply stating that you have limited experience.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

So who gets to determine how much experience is required to hand out advice around here? It's a discussion forum -- as long as people aren't throwing out personal attacks when carrying on a debate, then we aren't going to censor people's opinions. Separating opinions of those with actual experience from those who are just regurgitating information or talking out of their ass can be tough for new members, that's why keeping things civil and explaining why you are giving that particular piece of advice is important.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> So who gets to determine how much experience is required to hand out advice around here? It's a discussion forum -- as long as people aren't throwing out personal attacks when carrying on a debate, then we aren't going to censor people's opinions. Separating opinions of those with actual experience from those who are just regurgitating information or talking out of their ass can be tough for new members, that's why keeping things civil and explaining why you are giving that particular piece of advice is important.


Well said Joe.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ahhha so your the one on my coat tail, I was wondering who was back there. GTFO your slowing me down duster. Lmao get off my duster duster1971. Lol


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

Lol no I like riding around with a piranha god. Lmmfao.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have no problem with members giving advice regardless of their experience but these same members that regurgitate info are the same ones that will resort to personal attacks or downgrade new members or just argue to argue it seems. Hell I like all opinions regardless of good or bad as it might be something I hadn't thought of before. But pushing advice that you really know nothing or very little about to the point that members have had enough & speak up isn't right. They have every right to post their opinion just as much as me or anyone else. But why push it to the point of arguing & ultimately downgrading members that actually have a better idea of what's going on, or the OP that needs & wants help?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

The problem is opinion vs educated statement...

You dont necessarily have to be personally experienced to give sound advice on some subjects... One can learn about topics in many different ways, including research and reading, secondary experiences (something that happened to a friend or at the lfs?) or even observing how other people do it. The more you research a single subject you will start to find similarities in different peoples experiences.

My first year+ of saltwater was nothing but reading, and had never personally had a saltwater tank running of my own... but I could still help people with the subject because I had spent lots of time around other peoples tanks, and many hours (days weeks months) reading about it. Actually the reason I started even reading was to give advice to people who were struggling. Did actually having a tank help? Yes, because I could relate more to the subject... was my advice bad? Not necessarily, but it can always be better. Experience can also teach you little tricks and secrets that you cant learn from most reading or watching somebody, so those things are great to learn from hands on.

Dont get me wrong, I think more hands on experience backs up your statement and gives credibility to an opinion (If I say Seaclone skimmers suck, you are more likely to believe it because I had one, not just because i showed you 100 pages that say they do)... but it shouldnt stop somebody who is well educated, has documentation or sources to cite, from sharing what they saw (read) and letting another person decide.

If I read 1000 personal accounts of attempted serra shoaling that end up in fighting or death, then its alright for me to advise against trying it. There might be one or 2 short term successes but the majority would tell me its a bad idea. If things like tank size, filtration, temp etc are talked about in the reading... show them! Its not going to stop people from trying it, Just like telling a child not to put paperclips in electrical sockets or touch the stove... sometimes you just have to let them get burned to figure it out.

An opinion, and a statement backed by references, sources, or facts are 2 different things... Like you said, nothing is set in stone... we need people who are willing to try new things at any cost, and go against the grain... or the hobby would not continue to develop.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

great post...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

It definitely sucks when good threads get ruined, but a lot of people just don't know how to carry on a debate/discussion without hurling personal attacks or turning it into an expletive-laced rant. People just need to keep things civil, explain their position and why they feel that way, and most importantly -- not get so defensive while taking every contradicting viewpoint as a personal attack.


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

AEgir I agree on what you are saying as I to do a lot of reading and join many sites to learn more and share that info. But I also see where bruner is coming from having seen the info pushed to the brink like say I want to know at what size or how old a fish has to be to spawn one person will say from experiance 4" and a year where as another may step in and say no that's not possible because this info I have says 6" and 2years and will keep forcing this info due to their lack of experiance and then when they are called apone this they will lash out at the person calling them on it.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

exactly...and the key to doing it civily is trying to understand where the other person is coming from. if someone says "i think that tank might be too small"...why not ask them why they feel that way? what particular evidence would lead them to believe the tank is too small based on the evidence supplied? the purpose of a debate is to reach an understanding, but a lot of people dont want to reach that understanding because they're so hell bent on being "right".



duster1971 said:


> AEgir I agree on what you are saying as I to do a lot of reading and join many sites to learn more and share that info. But I also see where bruner is coming from having seen the info pushed to the brink like say I want to know at what size or how old a fish has to be to spawn one person will say from experiance 4" and a year where as another may step in and say no that's not possible because this info I have says 6" and 2years and will keep forcing this info due to their lack of experiance and then when they are called apone this they will lash out at the person calling them on it.


this is a simple case...4" and a year, ask them to provide more information, possible pictures of the spawning pair, tank conditions, etc...as well as pictures of the fry, or if the breeding was successful. as for the 6" and 2 years, where do they get their information? if they got it from somewhere credible like OPEFE, somewhere that is extremely well documented complete with photographs and detailed descriptions of all parameters, then it's possible, if evidence suggests (by the one claiming 4" and a year) that the OPEFE is not the minimum size/age of maturity, and that a younger mature pair has been witnessed. in that situation, a 6" 2 year old fish is sexually mature and ready to spawn, and a 4" fish was also witnessed to have spawned at a younger age. based on the evidence, assuming the possibility of specific necessary conditions to induce spawning, a 4" 1 year old fish is sexually mature enough to spawn. debate solved. nobody got their feelings hurt and people learned something.


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

^^ and that is exactly what shuld happen


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

we aren't moving forward when someone posts their opinion & other jump on it just to start sh*t. Why is it allowed? Example breeding macs. Why was that allowed to continue for 2pages of insults & downgrades before to the op & me before I finally spoke in behalf for myself & OP. & its not just that thread I could find many others. Where I can't voice my opinion in something I think I have something worth sharing without personal attacks that I'm piranha god, my words the only word, its all about me ect ect. This thread isn't about just ME so don't get it twisted. I've stepped in when others downgrade noobs or others many times. If it was just about me why the **** am I even here?trying to help anyone anyway I can. I haven't been here even a year yet but I've done my share of reading. I've read ALL the breeding section(yeah all 54 pages)& tons in almost all the other sections I'm interested in reading about. I've seen it time & time again. Members are allowed to push things until tempers flair & someone leaves or quits sharing, or gets banned. When this is usually the member that should be sharing, should be pushing this hobby forward. Again don't get it twisted I'm no saint! I get pissed & lose my tempers sometimes BUT only after I'm disrespected, or someone running their mouth about me. I try to treat everyone with respect but I expect the same.

Speaking of maturity. I have 2 cases when rbp have spawned at 9-10 months.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> A few threads lately have me wondering. For example. Breeding Piranha- If you've never spawned piranha how can you give advice on something you've never done before? Groups of serras- if you only had single serras how can you give advice on proper tank size ect. I have nothing wrong with members giving their opinions but ruining threads, downgrading new members, giving advice on something you've never done.I don't get it. You don't see me posting in saltwater section or giving advice in plants section. Why because I have no business giving advice in these sections. If I've only had one or two kinds of solo serras & only had them for a few months could I give my opinion, sure but why try to start sh*t, & argue that a tank size is too small or they can't be grouped when in reality you have very limited time, or even no experience with what your giving advice for? Very very little is set in stone with our hobby. Anyone & everyone feel free to voice your opinions but if your just coming in to downgrade anyone feel free to do that also so everyone can see who & what you are really all about.


I agree to an extent though I don't beleive you need direct experience in order to give advise. You may of never kept piranhas specifically though if you have kept any fish you have at least some knowlege about at least basic water chemistry. Same thing goes for breeding. If you have bred any fish, specifically south american fish you should understand to a degree the various stimulating factors that encourage spawning in south america and some basic breeding behavior.

For serras I beleive in a similar concept that you do not nessisarily need to have kept a group before but you should of at least kept a serra so you know their general charachter. If you have a mean sob fingerchaser I don't think it is a stretch to advise somebody not to try and shoal that species. It may work for them but all you are tellign them is you don't think all fish of that species should be grouped.

In the end there is plenty of info around so I don't think an op should need to wait to be told from somebody with direct experince something that anybody who has been in the hobby for a bit would know. What I don't like however is when people take second hand knowlege and present it as facts without backing it up.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> we aren't moving forward when someone posts their opinion & other jump on it just to start sh*t. Why is it allowed? Example breeding macs. Why was that allowed to continue for 2pages of insults & downgrades before to the op & me before I finally spoke in behalf for myself & OP. & its not just that thread I could find many others. Where I can't voice my opinion in something I think I have something worth sharing without personal attacks that I'm piranha god, my words the only word, its all about me ect ect. This thread isn't about just ME so don't get it twisted. I've stepped in when others downgrade noobs or others many times. If it was just about me why the **** am I even here?trying to help anyone anyway I can. I haven't been here even a year yet but I've done my share of reading. I've read ALL the breeding section(yeah all 54 pages)& tons in almost all the other sections I'm interested in reading about. I've seen it time & time again. Members are allowed to push things until tempers flair & someone leaves or quits sharing, or gets banned. When this is usually the member that should be sharing, should be pushing this hobby forward. Again don't get it twisted I'm no saint! I get pissed & lose my tempers sometimes BUT only after I'm disrespected, or someone running their mouth about me. I try to treat everyone with respect but I expect the same.


You are kidding right? I mean seriously.....you were the cause of that breeding thread going downhill.

Feefa posted "I highly doubt those macs will breed".

Because they were his fish and he was simply making a statement.

You respond with "Lol. coming from a person that buys & sells fish like DW. & of course fefe is the Mac expert since he housed a group for a whole two months. Is that all you do here now fefe is jump in Everyones threads & start sh*t? "

And you make this thread because you are the victim?

Look...I understand your point...but I dont get mad when people give out their opinion based on what the read. What I dont like is someone that has been here 6 months and decides that they know more then I do because they have done a little reading. In a line from one of my favorite movies...."It's the difference between paper law and trial law!".


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok I started that fight by bringing facts to the table that some had given bad advice. I'm the one that resulted to insults for 2pages. Better go back & reread that thread & look who blew things out of proportion, who went back & edited posts(some up to hour later, all right before you showed up), it isn't just in that thread & its not just with me.


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't see bruner playing victom I have read many threads where others have called him out and a man can only handle so much sh#t befor he has to start dealing it back. These are just my thaughts baised on what I have read so don't get all twisted and come back one me for saying it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> I don't see bruner playing victom I have read many threads where others have called him out and a man can only handle so much sh#t befor he has to start dealing it back. These are just my thaughts baised on what I have read so don't get all twisted and come back one me for saying it.


I am only addressing that one thread. I dont know what precipitated it...and I dont really care. This post was clearly built around what happend in that one thread...and all I am saying is that it looked to me like burner threw the first punch.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Did he not only keep those fish 2 months? Has he spawned fish? No where on here have I said I knew more than anyone, yep been here since June or july, yep I've read a ton here.I've had these fish for decades.so what? So its cool for everyone to ride DW about selling/trading fish but when one of them get called on it & blow things out of proportion, I'm the one that Hollier than god,& all that thrash. I so wanted this thread not to be about just me. I never said names I simply used that thread because its recent. Its not the only thread, its not just with me, its not just fefe. Its a few & usually the same ones.maybe I coulda worded things different but after many personal attacks, I'm gonna state facts & to the point. Guess truth hurt.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Ok I started that fight by bringing facts to the table that some had given bad advice.


How is this:

Lol. coming from a person that buys & sells fish like DW. & of course fefe is the Mac expert since he housed a group for a whole two months. Is that all you do here now fefe is jump in Everyones threads & start sh*t?

Bring facts to the table?


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

Point read and takin in. But I think what bruner is saying granted he admited to saying he threw the first punch of that thread is he seen the post of (I doubt those macs will breed) as an attack on a guy just trying to get info and stood up for him admitably there is bad blood between bruner and feefa. But the resulting beat down was indeed uncalled for or am I out of line for saying this?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Did he not only keep those fish 2 months? Has he spawned fish?


So what....the thread was about breeding maculatus....something I certainly hope you have done. You are doing a lot of talking about how people without experience should not be offering an opinion.....and breeding nattereri isnt breeding maculatus...so please dont tell me that the qualifications you have to instruct someone on the fine art of breeding maculatus is based on something that has been done millions of times in aquariums and has nothing to do with the species.....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> Did he not only keep those fish 2 months? Has he spawned fish? No where on here have I said I knew more than anyone, yep been here since June or july, yep I've read a ton here.I've had these fish for decades.so what? So its cool for everyone to ride DW about selling/trading fish but when one of them get called on it & blow things out of proportion, I'm the one that Hollier than god,& all that thrash. I so wanted this thread not to be about just me. I never said names I simply used that thread because its recent. Its not the only thread, its not just with me, its not just fefe. Its a few & usually the same ones.maybe I coulda worded things different but after many personal attacks, I'm gonna state facts & to the point. Guess truth hurt.


i think you're doing this particular thread a disservice by getting defensive about this.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

My grandpa used to say "Opinions are like assholes, everybody has one and they usually stink"

Secondly, this is the internet... everything has to be double, if not triple checked to verify its remotely true and you cant get upset (or take it personal) about what other people post, or how they reply. I think most members dont just take the first advice they get in one place without doing a little secondary research like scrolling down in the topic. I know there are some that dont do any, and are too lazy to search out simple things like "how many reds in Xgal tank" or "multiple rhoms", but they quickly get answers from people based on other topics or experience.

Strive to not only prove them wrong, but with multiple sources of information... sometimes i will research the other sides of an argument just to understand where they are coming from, or research peoples experiences with products and what they say is better. And often you learn things that you wouldnt expect about your "opinion" on something... If 20 people say a pump is better than the pump i have because they have tired both, or replaced the one i have with X brand... and 2 say it sucked. It would be safe to bet on the "better", but im not going to take just one persons testimony into account.

I will say I tried the multiple rhom thing a few times at different sizes... do i care to document it, no because its the same thing that happened the other 8 million times. Does it make it a more valid when i say it because i have tried it? no, because it turned out like everybody expects it to... anybody could have said "uh, look at the past tries"


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

duster1971 said:


> Point read and takin in. But I think what bruner is saying granted he admited to saying he threw the first punch of that thread is he seen the post of (I doubt those macs will breed) as an attack on a guy just trying to get info and stood up for him admitably there is bad blood between bruner and feefa. But the resulting beat down was indeed uncalled for or am I out of line for saying this?


Your not out of line at all...and I do agree. Im not saying anyone was right in that thread....but in my opinion....burner was not the innocent he is making himself out to be. As the old saying goes......dont start nothing wont be nothing. If he would have taken is own advice...like he is preaching to the rest of the membership....he could simply have asked why feefa believed these maculatus would not breed. But he didnt.

I agree with much of what burner has said. I believe that experience is worth more then just reading about other peoples experience. I dont agree that a person shouldnt give advice based on what they readly because they havent experienced it....much of this hobby of pretty straight forward.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok.I'm a dick. No where on this site will you find a member that I wasn't polite to until they talk trash about me or downgrading another member. If I've ever offended anyone here in any way I apologize. I'm done with this. I write a post & 3 more are before mine that weren't there when I posted.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I never once said I was innocent! But after repeated bashings I'm gonna state the truth when it'll sting a little.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

well said GG!


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Hey bruner , You forgot I am one of the coat tail riders also..

When someone on this forum gives me advice I do a search on there posts to see if they have any experience in what they are giving me advice on. Just makes it easier for me to weed out the bs'ers.

Joedizzle , GG , cluster and Bruner are a few of the members I listen to very carefully. None of them have ever steered me wrong.

Hey GG I couldnt resist poking at you a bit.. lol you said this in one thread


> When you have kept these fish.....let me know your experience...until then....I dont know that you should talk about how they behave in a tank.


Then this in another..LOL



> I dont agree that a person shouldnt give advice based on what they readly because they havent experienced it


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

shaneb said:


> Hey GG I couldnt resist poking at you a bit.. lol you said this in one thread
> 
> 
> > When you have kept these fish.....let me know your experience...until then....I dont know that you should talk about how they behave in a tank.
> ...


Yeah well....there are varying degrees when it comes to this hobby. Just because I read a book on flying planes doesnt mean I should be talking someone through a landing. As I said in my post...much of this hobby is pretty standard and can be used with just about any freshwater fish....some of it is a little more advanced.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

GG, I knew what ya meant. I just wanted to mess with ya a bit.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I think some people need to grow some thicker skin. It's a discussion forum and thats how we learn from eachother. Once you post your view or opinion and others have read it, don't expect to always get a positive reception. I can understand why everyone would like to feel automatically accepted due to our common goals but that can't always be the case. We're all adults here right.


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

BRUNER is the piranha god! Reading a book doesn't make you a expert. Experience does that's why when I have a question I call him&dont ask here . To many know it alls that don't know sh*t.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ibcd said:


> BRUNER is the piranha god! Reading a book doesn't make you a expert. Experience does that's why when I have a question I call him&dont ask here . To many know it alls that don't know sh*t.


Really BURNER? You created another account to give yourself a reach around? A little pathetic don't you think?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> BRUNER is the piranha god! Reading a book doesn't make you a expert. Experience does that's why when I have a question I call him&dont ask here . To many know it alls that don't know sh*t.


Really BURNER? You created another account to give yourself a reach around? A little pathetic don't you think?
[/quote]

seriously?

bruner, get on your knees and pray to the one true piranha breeding God!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> BRUNER is the piranha god! Reading a book doesn't make you a expert. Experience does that's why when I have a question I call him&dont ask here . To many know it alls that don't know sh*t.


Really BURNER? You created another account to give yourself a reach around? A little pathetic don't you think?
[/quote]

lol.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> BRUNER is the piranha god! Reading a book doesn't make you a expert. Experience does that's why when I have a question I call him&dont ask here . To many know it alls that don't know sh*t.


Really BURNER? You created another account to give yourself a reach around? A little pathetic don't you think?
[/quote]









BAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

This thread was funny and amusuing before but its just down right hilarious now









Way to go Bruner, your true colors are really shining now, what a joke


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Grosse Gurke said:


> BRUNER is the piranha god! Reading a book doesn't make you a expert. Experience does that's why when I have a question I call him&dont ask here . To many know it alls that don't know sh*t.


Really BURNER? You created another account to give yourself a reach around? A little pathetic don't you think?

[/quote]















cmon bruner you dont have to do that


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Lmao just shows how smart you are to think that. 
Ask duster he knows me.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ibcd said:


> Lmao just shows how smart you are to think that.
> Ask duster he knows me.


why would GG randomly point you out as bruner then ??


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ibcd said:


> Lmao just shows how smart you are to think that.
> Ask duster he knows me.


Your right...I could be wrong...and if you can explain this...I will gladly retract my statement:

This user name ibcd has 4 posts and used 2 seperate IP address's to make those posts. That means the posts were made from two specific internet connections.

The first IP address has been used for a total of 175 posts. 2 from ibcd...and 173 from BURNER247.

The second IP address has been used for a total of 17 posts. 1 from ibcd...and 16 from BURNER247.

Your turn.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

/goes to get popcorn


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I remember when ibcd was a new member Bruner was begging to have him activated lol.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow i wouldnt mess with GG


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ibcd said:


> Lmao just shows how smart you are to think that.
> Ask duster he knows me.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

maybe he has two (or more) personalities


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Busted


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wtf! I was on here for 1/2hr today & Never made one post in this thread or read it till now. Ibcd is my hometown Bro married to my cousin. I find it very hilarious how you all blow things out of proportion & assume things. One I dont have a computer I use a BB, EVERYONE know this. Ibcd uses a phone also. Ibcd lives 6hrs away from me.duster1971 lives the next town over from my Bro cd. I don't know how you think I'm cd or how I had anything to do with what he wrote. He's a big boy he posted his thoughts after reading the thread I guess. Fukn hilarious!! Sorry guys I've been busy with my jeep motor & NOT creating a new IP. Hilarious!! CD not even in the same state. Lmmfao!!!


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Wtf! I was on here for 1/2hr today & Never made one post in this thread or read it till now. Ibcd is my hometown Bro married to my cousin. I find it very hilarious how you all blow things out of proportion & assume things. One I dont have a computer I use a BB, EVERYONE know this. Ibcd uses a phone also. Ibcd lives 6hrs away from me.duster1971 lives the next town over from my Bro cd. I don't know how you think I'm cd or how I had anything to do with what he wrote. He's a big boy he posted his thoughts after reading the thread I guess. Fukn hilarious!! Sorry guys I've been busy with my jeep motor & NOT creating a new IP. Hilarious!! CD not even in the same state. Lmmfao!!!


I honestly doubt Bruner created a whole new account just to post something positive on this thread. If the IP address matched up and they use the same network (BB or other smartphone) the same IP address may be used in terms of accessing the forum (I work in the telecommunications industry) Give him a break guys haha.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

CD has a BB also.I have a old beat up dog. He has new touch screen. My area code is minnasota his is lowa. I have no reason to hide behind a different user name. You all did make me laugh my ass off with all your comments though! & just for the record I have many personalities but CD isn't one of them! & I'm the crazy one? Lmao.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah....your probably right. It is just a crazy coincidence.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You all should know by now I have no problems voicing my opinions or thoughts & have no need or reason to hide behind a different user name. I did get a great laugh from it though! Everyone hates me enough around here CD, I don't need your help.lmao. Thanks for the kind words though Bro! There's many members here that know just as much if not more about these fish we love & keep here than me. I could easily name 10+ members that know their sh*t. Some know health better than others, some know breeding more than others, some can ID with the best, some have a wet green thumb.we all love these fish regardless of what we might or might not know or even think we know.we're all hobbists here regardless of your join date or how long we've kept these fish.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I had to read todays posts again I needed a laugh!lmao! Damn my side hurtn now.lol.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

BURNER & BURNER247. Lmmfao! That's funny sh*t! Hope ya had a good B-day GG!


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey gg u figure out the IP is blackberry yet 
That just shows what I sayd earlier about the know-it-all's

Hey gg u figure out the IP is blackberry yet


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ibcd said:


> Hey gg u figure out the IP is blackberry yet
> That just shows what I sayd earlier about the know-it-all's
> 
> Hey gg u figure out the IP is blackberry yet


Yup...I did. Like I said...I guess it is just a coincidence that with all the BB IP's....that you would share the same one from post to post. But oh well...I guess it really is a small world.


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

The ip thing is strange. I don't know why its this way but it is. Crazy stuff


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

An important component of this site that people dont use enough is their profile information and their signature.

these two areas are excellent places for members to post their current collection, as well as previous fish housed etc.

that way if people want to ensure the advice given by the members is accurate, as well as check out the advisers background, experience etc to validate that advice.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> CD has a BB also.I have a old beat up dog. He has new touch screen. My area code is minnasota his is lowa. I have no reason to hide behind a different user name. You all did make me laugh my ass off with all your comments though! & just for the record I have many personalities but CD isn't one of them! & I'm the crazy one? Lmao.


ha, i could care less, i was only having some fun w/ this thread.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

primetime3wise said:


> CD has a BB also.I have a old beat up dog. He has new touch screen. My area code is minnasota his is lowa. I have no reason to hide behind a different user name. You all did make me laugh my ass off with all your comments though! & just for the record I have many personalities but CD isn't one of them! & I'm the crazy one? Lmao.


ha, i could care less, i was only having some fun w/ this thread.








[/quote]
I know you were prime. GG had right to post based on HIS info. & it was obvious you were poking fun. BUT the rest with their piranha pack mentality is exactly what I've been sayn. They like a bunch of lil rbp all tryn to get a nibble in. I've learned there's always bigger fish in the pool. Some should be more careful nipping fins cause some seem to be biting on their OWN tail. Lmmfao!


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

ibcd said:


> Hey gg u figure out the IP is blackberry yet That just shows what I sayd earlier about the know-it-all's Hey gg u figure out the IP is blackberry yet


 I have no problem with you or Bruner at all but I will say this for GG. On these forums hes a great guy (dont know him irl) and he has very little ego. He prefaced what he said with pretty much "explain this and i will apologize..." TBH, Im glad we have admin and moderating staff with the class they have and willing to call all of us out in a situation like this. MANY forums the admins just ignore it and theres nothing but drama afterwards in not only that thread but every one after that the assumed might post in and then the forums start sucking. GG called you out in a polite and public way to let everyone know this person was right or wrong and problem solved, jury by their peers from there on out. Couldnt ask for more as a member, imo.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree. GG & mods have been nothing but fair with me since the day I've joined. I have nothing but respect for GG & I'm sure CD doesn't have any problem with anyone either(although I can't speak for him, as I'm not him)lol. I did think a few other members were a little quick to point fingers & assume the worst but oh well. Haters will hate.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been keeping tropicals for thirty years but piranhas for less than a year.

Am I qualified to give advice?

I don't think anyone should have to qualify what they're saying by giving their credentials, bad advice normally gets picked apart pretty quickly and sometimes comes from very experienced people. Experience doesn't necessarily equate to knowledge.


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> I agree. GG & mods have been nothing but fair with me since the day I've joined. I have nothing but respect for GG & I'm sure CD doesn't have any problem with anyone either(although I can't speak for him, as I'm not him)lol. I did think a few other members were a little quick to point fingers & assume the worst but oh well. Haters will hate.


i dont have a prob with anybody here. i havent participated enough to know anybody other than what ive read. But i am real lmao i like to troll the site there is lots of interesting reading.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> CD has a BB also.I have a old beat up dog. He has new touch screen. My area code is minnasota his is lowa. I have no reason to hide behind a different user name. You all did make me laugh my ass off with all your comments though! & just for the record I have many personalities but CD isn't one of them! & I'm the crazy one? Lmao.


ha, i could care less, i was only having some fun w/ this thread.








[/quote]
I know you were prime. GG had right to post based on HIS info. & it was obvious you were poking fun. BUT the rest with their piranha pack mentality is exactly what I've been sayn. They like a bunch of lil rbp all tryn to get a nibble in. I've learned there's always bigger fish in the pool. Some should be more careful nipping fins cause some seem to be biting on their OWN tail. Lmmfao!
[/quote]
lol if you think this is bad you should have seen the forums like 5 years ago and im sure it was worse before that, the analogy is perfect but what else would you expect from a piranha forum a bunch of guppies or a tank of pygos


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

o...m...g

what a thread

back to the op. i dont think its an issue of experience, opinion, age or whatever. it comes down to simple fact that some people just dont know how to hold a debate/conversation with other human beings no matter what the scenario.. thats why the threads that always go downhill in arguments and flaming usually contain the same group of people over and over.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh I've read almost all the old threads & posts before I even started posting on this site.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I expected nothing less from you fefe! Just like you said. True colors shining thru.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

His Majesty said:


> o...m...g
> 
> what a thread
> 
> back to the op. i dont think its an issue of experience, opinion, age or whatever. it comes down to simple fact that some people just dont know how to hold a debate/conversation with other human beings no matter what the scenario.. thats why the threads that always go downhill in arguments and flaming usually contain the same group of people over and over.


Best post in this thread. It doesnt matter what you know....if you are incapable of articulating it....or continually alienate your audience.....it is absolutely worthless to anyone/anything but the fish in your tank. In any discussion....he who resorts to personal attacks and profanity first....has the weakest argument.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> I expected nothing less from you fefe! Just like you said. True colors shining thru.


So what exactly do you mean when you write my name out as fefe?
If your saying that I'm a homosexual or calling me a f****t without actually saying it I do believe that its against the rules and could maybe even qualify as goading,

Best to learn to spell my name properly when addressing me from now on, I wouldnt want you to get another 24hr suspension because you cant controll yourself.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> o...m...g
> 
> what a thread
> 
> back to the op. i dont think its an issue of experience, opinion, age or whatever. it comes down to simple fact that some people just dont know how to hold a debate/conversation with other human beings no matter what the scenario.. thats why the threads that always go downhill in arguments and flaming usually contain the same group of people over and over.


Best post in this thread. It doesnt matter what you know....if you are incapable of articulating it....or continually alienate your audience.....it is absolutely worthless to anyone/anything but the fish in your tank. In any discussion....he who resorts to personal attacks and profanity *first*....has the weakest argument.
[/quote]

what about second?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> *Ok.I'm a dick*. No where on this site will you find a member that I wasn't polite to until they talk trash about me or downgrading another member. If I've ever offended anyone here in any way I apologize. I'm done with this. I write a post & 3 more are before mine that weren't there when I posted.










You said it


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Guess I'm sayn tomatoe tamotoe, but you can take it however you want fefé. Sorry I got lazy n haven't been using the right é. I tri too werk on mi speling too.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Poor Bruner, playing victim and now resorting to childish moispelling of names.

Maybe this will help sooth you and your oversized ego


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

wow im gun for a little while and look what happens...CHILL GUYS


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Time after time is sweet song also.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I see you more as a "Girls just wanna have fun" type of guy


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Girls do just wanna have fun! Calm down fefé, you don't see me getn a bent because someone spelled my name wrong. Don't get yer grannie panties all bunched up. Maybe a nice tall glass of STFU will calm ya down?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I didn't read any of this thread really (not like me to do that before posting), but Jesus there's always going to be douche bags. f*ck um

Bruner, how would you like to talk about F350s rocking 44s on minimal lifts?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


>


I agree it was a FAIL from the start


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow what this thread has come too


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

nice feef

Hey Brokeback Mountain was a great documentary of pickups from the 70's to the 90's, even the crews.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Feefa and Bruner are you both kidding me? Why cant you just leave it alone and move on? You are both throwing jabs and then saying "He started it!". You dont like each other.....I get it......but this back and forth passive aggressive posting from the two of you is getting old. Cant one of you be mature about this situation and just walk away?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Feefa and Bruner are you both kidding me? Why cant you just leave it alone and move on? You are both throwing jabs and then saying "He started it!". You dont like each other.....I get it......but this back and forth passive aggressive posting from the two of you is getting old. Cant one of you be mature about this situation and just walk away?


Or you could just end the drama-
It is in a forum for discussion of piranha.........









sh*t amazes me still to this day


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Your right...I could continually run around this site...deleting and editing anything that was reported to me. We would have a very clean site....boring and deserted....but it would be clean.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Your right...I could continually run around this site...deleting and editing anything that was reported to me. We would have a very clean site....boring and deserted....but it would be clean.


you yourself continually say to keep stuff(like this bickering) out of the discussion area









And yeah it could stand to be done a bit more....Reading all the bickering and fighting and smartass comments in almost every single thread gets boring as well......if you can't see that it basically is deserted now a days-I'm not sure what to tell ya bud.....But it would be clean....









Read from post #44 on in this link-
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/198802-betcha-never-seen-that-coming/page__view__getnewpost__fromsearch__1

I think it could stand to change a bit dont ya think.........You know like a standard upheld....

But since I made one comment and you fly off the handle like that jeff
I see you want to hear no part of it....

Peace


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You made a comment....I made a comment....I didnt see anyone flying off the handle. As you know...I like to deal with situations like this out in the open...and not just remove them. My hope is that people will understand and not continue the same pattern of behavior. I didnt think this thread was that bad....and certainly could be avoided by those that didnt want to read it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> And yeah it could stand to be done a bit more....Reading all the bickering and fighting and smartass comments in almost every single thread gets boring as well......if you can't see that it basically is deserted now a days-I'm not sure what to tell ya bud.....But it would be clean....


Do you really think this place is any different then it was 5 years ago? We did loose a lot of members after we upgraded and the site was a mess. Hopefully that will change. But I really dont think the behavior has changed much over the years. We have always had a young member base....and always had bickering and fighting. The bulk of that comes with a forum that represents a species thats main ownership comes from new hobbyists and younger males. I dont know...people always remember the good old days....but really....the names might have changed....but that is about it.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i think this forum is on the right track compared with even a few months ago. GG, xenon, joedizzle, i feel as though any member who's been here for at least a few years owes them a pat on the back for what has been accomplished here in the past few months.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

.X2


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't know why everybody talks about the"good old days" here. I don't ever remember a time when it was as busy as people claim and over the last few months is probably busier then I have ever seen it. Even in the old archives when you look at the number of people online it was often less then what we have now. There may have been more posts then but that was also a time when there was alot more spam going on from a group of people who racked up 100 plus posts of no significant value daily.

I am fine with banning and suspending members who actively seek arguments and add little positive but we won't get a more active site by just banning anybody who steps out of line as bruner and feefa may not be bff but they do both contribute to the site. I agree with gg that on a site dominated by males aged 20-30 it is hard to aviod arguments to a degree and with that agre group there will be ones who resort to name calling and insults rather then having a civil conversation/debate.


----------

